# Who's on the Fidelio?



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Fidelio is in Halifax: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...i=266261000&centerx=-63.51259&centery=44.6208


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish the cars had gps tracking devices on them so we could track them once they arrived at the port. Anyone know a way the car can be tracked once it arrives at the port?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Fidelio is AWOL! 

It left Halifax at about 4:00PM EDT yesterday and has not reported in in over 14 hours.
Last sighting was a little ways outside the Halifax harbor heading towards New York.

It should get into range of the AIS systems again sometime today (Unless some Somali Pirates have seized it!!!:yikes: )


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Fidelio is back in range of the AIS systems!

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/def...261000&zoom=10


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Fidelio has arrived in New York where ED cars will be offloaded!
*
Arrival was about 7:00AM EDT.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

This is so going to be me in a few months. I'm sooo OCD and I'll want my car back dearly.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

JustinTJ said:


> This is so going to be me in a few months. I'm sooo OCD and I'll want my car back dearly.


_OCD_, who *me*? :drive::drive::drive: :sabrina::sabrina::sabrina: :roundel::roundel::roundel:


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Erregend said:


> *Fidelio has arrived in New York where ED cars will be offloaded!
> *
> Arrival was about 7:00AM EDT.


This is where it gets interesting. Here's to a quick trip through customs and VDC.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Fidelio has left New York!

No update yet on the WWW site as to status of car.


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

Erregend said:


> Fidelio has left New York!
> 
> No update yet on the WWW site as to status of car.


Latest on mine.

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 17-06-2011 08:00:00 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 16-06-2011 17:00:00


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

If you "Track and Trace" for DEBRH9182% in the "Booking Number" field only, you will see most of the cars from Loginout that were shipped with ours. Click on date heading to sort resulting table.


----------



## benchman10 (Aug 8, 2007)

So I'm a little confused, my ED documents said that my car will be going to Brunswick, but I'm reading on here that if the car was an ED then it will get unloaded in NY.

Is that true?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

benchman10 said:


> So I'm a little confused, my ED documents said that my car will be going to Brunswick, but I'm reading on here that if the car was an ED then it will get unloaded in NY.
> 
> Is that true?


As best I know, ED cars destined for the East Coast come into New York (Newark) for Customs Inspection. The are then shipped in covered truck to destination.

Put your VIN into the Track & Trace at HTTP:// www.2wglobal.com

You can see for yourself where it will be unloaded.

I just noticed that your last ED went thru NJ: "2008 Montego Blue 335i Coupe - ED 12/13/2007 - Frankfurt Dropoff 12/18/2007 - *Port NJ 1/11/2008* - Cleared Customs 1/17/2008 - PCD 2/5/2008"


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

My car arrived at the dealer today.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

PhillyNate said:


> My car arrived at the dealer today.


I take it you DID NOT do European Delivery, correct?


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Erregend said:


> I take it you DID NOT do European Delivery, correct?


Correct but I was on the Fidelio. Ordered 05/09. Where is your car?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Still in customs as best I can tell. 
Checking with BMW today.


----------



## benchman10 (Aug 8, 2007)

Erregend said:


> As best I know, ED cars destined for the East Coast come into New York (Newark) for Customs Inspection. The are then shipped in covered truck to destination.
> 
> Put your VIN into the Track & Trace at HTTP:// www.2wglobal.com
> 
> ...


Looks like this time around its changed, I just checked on the tracking site and my car has been discharged at Brunswick. So now just waiting for customs and the repair shop to do what it does......


----------



## s5nake5 (Mar 10, 2011)

I spoke to my dealer yesterday and he said he couldn't find my car.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

And here she is...


----------

